# Amazon Fire Tablet



## workunit685 (Dec 1, 2015)

Can an Amazon Fire Tablet or other similar device be used as an Uber partner device?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Amazon has a special app store... regular android apps can't be used.

go to the amazon app store and see if "Uber Partner" is available... I'm thinking it's in the same boat as the Windows phone... no go for Partner app.

Other 7 or 8" tablets have been used, both the rider and partner app run fine on my LG 7" tablet over wi-fi.

I know other drivers use tablets for Uber... they will chime in.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

workunit685 said:


> Can an Amazon Fire Tablet or other similar device be used as an Uber partner device?


I don't think Amazon makes a data enabled Fire anymore. The HDX were the last to include a data plan option. They are all Wi-Fi now. I suppose you could use an Android tablet as long as it has a data plan.


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2015)

I use a ASUS zen fone 2 through ATT. Works great paid $100 for it at Best Buy. Nice large screen with all the apps you would ever need on a cell phone.....Hard to beat these Android phones.


----------

